# Throw Can, Grab Ammo, F D, Load N Shoot Can, Bonus Shot 1St



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*The 1st shot is the Barbasol Bonus shot and I used a 3/8 steel to penetrate the can.*
*The purpose for the next 3 shots was to throw the can then retrieve a marble from my coin pocket then fast draw the slingshot and load the pouch and then hit the can before the can hits the ground. .When I hit it on the second try my belly was in the way but the 3rd try was a better hit to see.*

*http://youtu.be/cwKvl8-pGSc*


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to the next level.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thank's Jake, glad you like the video and the concept. *

*Actually, this video adds the the proof that a slingshot can be used as a defensive weapon and puts foolishness on the 21 foot rule. *


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow. Being in the desert has quickened you. You seem more like a rattler with each new video. You be fast and I be slow.
Frighteningly fast, Darrell.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Wow. Being in the desert has quickened you. You seem more like a rattler with each new video. You be fast and I be slow.
> Frighteningly fast, Darrell.


*I appreciate the fine comment. Glad to see at least a couple of guys on the forum like the videos from pfshooter channel. *
*All has to do with 
Shooting Technique rather than Speed in my opinion. You can surely easily accomplish Grab N Go and likely much better than I can. *
*My Thanks to the guys that leave a positive word.*

*dgui / pfshooter*


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I believe the gunfighter's mantra goes: "slow is smooth and smooth is fast." In this case we could apply that to the slingshot . . . except that Darrel, there's nothing slow about your style!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

dgui said:


> Wow. Being in the desert has quickened you. You seem more like a rattler with each new video. You be fast and I be slow.
> Frighteningly fast, Darrell.


*Glad to see at least a couple of guys on the forum like the videos from pfshooter channel. *
.........

*My Thanks to the guys that leave a positive word.*

*dgui / pfshooter*
[/quote]

I have noticed you made comments like this in a couple of threads w/video here... Now please don't take this wrong because I am an advid viewer of your videos, but you have to understand that just because people don't comment in your thread or video doesn't mean people dont appreciate them.

Make as many videos as you like, no one is stopping you, but please understand that sometimes viewers feel that once they comment on your excellent shooting skills that they may not feel obligated in repeating their opinions in every thread (especially at the rate you pop them out). Also, I am sure many feel that they don't need to repeat what they feel that you already know, "that you are killer with the PFS".

uploading in moderation is the key to keeping peoples attention, and providing them a chance/ or urge to comment again. Well I am not here, nor in any position to making suggestions on YT popularity or maximizing thread post counts. I just want you to understand that just because only a couple make a comment doesn't mean they are the only ones that have positive thoughts about what you share.

LGD

Please let my KUDOs here last for a few more threads that you create, just in case I don't comment in them... by the way I do understand the feeling one gets when someone comments on a video that one creates and shares.

LGD again


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Excellent Point Light Geo and well taken.*

*Slowing down now.*

*Thanks*


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I look at DGUI's video the same as re-runs of MASH. Sure you've seen them all before, but you watch them anyway.

Keep up the gud postign Darrel!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*There's Nothing New Under The Sun.*

*Who said that?*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

dgui said:


> *There's Nothing New Under The Sun.*
> 
> *Who said that**?*


God did through Ecclesiastes I verse 9. The thing that hath been, it is that which shall be; and that which is done is that which shall be done: and there is no new thing under the sun.

Edit: Widely attributed to King Solomon.


----------

